# Advice on stocking a 5.5g freshwater



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Anything BUT a betta. I've had 2 that died on me in the last 2 months, I want other fish for now.

Freshwater.
I have a 5.5 gallon tank[16 long, 8 wide, 10 tall], with cover, gravel substrate and will be getting plenty of plants soon and I'll add a rock or two with holes and such to create some natural hiding places. It is heated at a constant 78*F and it's filtered with a hang-on the back Tetra 10 filter w/activated carbon. The nice thing about the pump is I can adjust the waterflow, so I can alter it from a strong flowing current to barely moving water.

My plan was to get some neon tetras and some sort of bottom dweller such as shrimp. Will 4 tetras thrive in a 5.5 gallon? I know they're schooling fish so ideally I'm supposed to get 6 or so but I think that's too high of a number in my tank. How many shrimp can I get? Any other stocking ideas are more than welcome, I really want a combo of fish + shrimp or some other sort of bottom dweller. Has to be freshwater and I'd like it to be lively. If no algae, the shrimp should be fine with pellet food, right? Will my tetras enjoy really small betta pellet food? I also have sinking wafers for bottom dwellers which I think will be great for the shrimpies.

I want to completely have the tank set-up with the rocks and plants before I add any fish. If I have a decent amount of plants, cycling it shouldn't be an issue, right? I've heard of silent cycling with plants, which will prevent spikes in ammonia or nitrItes. I will set the tank up and let it run for a week then I'll get some water readings and if everything checks out, I'll do a PWC and add my fishies.

Sound good?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

A 5.5g tank isn't sufficient for most fish. You could make an all shrimp tank that would be awesome, they're loads of fun to watch helicoptering around. You could get several African dwarf frogs which are tons of fun to watch. I wouldn't put tetras in that small of a tank tbh, as they are pretty active swimmers. I'd get something more along the lines of 4 cherry barbs or a half dozen White Cloud Mountain Minnows, both of which would be fine with shrimp. Harlequin rasboras are another option, as are the new galaxy rasboras but those are harder to find and pretty pricey.

If you are cycling with plants, you don't need a decent amount of plants, you need a LOT of plants of the fast growing variety, and that would pretty much cut out the WCMMs or tetras. Cherry barbs would still work as they love to play around plants.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Sounds like an old fashioned cycling, doesn't it? Can I have the plants in the tank during this process?
3 or 4 shrimp won't be too many, right? Maybe 2 females and 1 male.
I like the cherry barbs and mountain minnows the most. I think what I'll do is add the shrimp first once the tank is cycled and then decide if I want to add the fish or not.
Do any of the fish you listed eat small betta pellets? I'd hate to throw out the container, it's been barely used.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

A 5 gallon is perfect for many killifish & they do great in a planted tank. Killies are often overlooked and really many of them are quite beautiful.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Killies are nice. I never think of them because I can never find them.  

Yes, you can have plants in the tank during the cycling process. 3-4 shrimp definitely won't be too many. You could actually do 3-4 dozen shrimp, depending on the type.  

As far as the betta pellets, I can relate. I bought A POUND of them on Ebay before my stupid bettas decided they like frozen bloodworms and live blackworms and now won't touch a betta.  I feed the betta pellets to the crabs.  I alternate between the betta pellets, leftover frog and tadpole bites, and algae pellets.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

A POUND? Ouch! Yeah, my last betta was a picky eater too.
This tiny tank sounds exciting now. I can't wait to start the cycle and add the fish. I picked up a rock from the dry 75g tank and I will introduce to the small one, it has all sort of holes on one side. One concern I have is the fact that for substrate I have small gravel instead of sand or something close to sand and I was told that gravel isn't an optimal choice for bottom feeders as food can trickle down, remain uneaten and rot. Bah, I'm sure gravel will be great.

I'll start with the cycle and the plants and will monitor the water.
I will add 4 shrimp and see how they behave. If they don't seem crowded, I will add more.
For all the fish above, is 4 still the magic number to not overcrowd the tank?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I use small gravel and love it. Just use a siphon to clean the gravel during water changes. Should be doing that regardless of the kind of fish or substrate you have to clean up all the poop.

If you are faithful with the weekly water changes and vacuuming, you could most likely manage 6 cherry barbs or WCMMs. With the killies, it would depend on which kind you get.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

the smaller tank does sound nice fishbone.
i cant wait to see some pictures when its all set up with the fish! Killies can be VERY pretty, but i have never seen one in person before


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Puffer Pita said:


> I wouldn't put tetras in that small of a tank tbh, as they are pretty active swimmers. I'd get something more along the lines of 4 cherry barbs or a half dozen White Cloud Mountain Minnows, both of which would be fine with shrimp. Harlequin rasboras are another option, as are the new galaxy rasboras but those are harder to find and pretty pricey.


Hmmm. My white cloud mountain minnows seem much more active than my neon tertas. Most of the time the tetras hide in the plants, but the minnows are out and active all the time. But they are in different tanks, so maybe there's some reason for that, other than the innate nature of the fish...

And the galaxy rasboras would be stellar for that tank. I have 5 of them in a 2.5 gallon tank. Well, they are supposed to be my daughter's fish, but she's only 4 years old so I look after them. They are nice fish anyway; they enjoy chasing each other through the plants.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I think that sounds okay, even though they would of course all appreciate a bigger tank.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I will definitely religiously do the weekly 25% water changes but I think vacuuming the gravel will prove to be a challenge, especially with the shrimpies running around. Any pointers? I do have a gravel vac that has a nice wide siphon thing which prevents sucking up rocks but it's a tad too big and doesn't seem to suck up much. I was thinking of trying to stir the gravel up gently and just suck up the floating debris?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Naturaly some fish will eat feaces from the substrate, I'm not sure if shrimp do or not. But I would think so.
Stirring up the debris and trying to suck it out does not work good at all.
You could use the gravel vac with every other water change, to make it a little bit easier. I think I have seen gravel vacs meant for small aquaria before. I'd try to look around for one. And the shrimp will get out of the way.


Puffer Pita said:


> Originally Posted by Puffer Pita
> I wouldn't put tetras in that small of a tank tbh, as they are pretty active swimmers. I'd get something more along the lines of 4 cherry barbs or a half dozen White Cloud Mountain Minnows, both of which would be fine with shrimp. Harlequin rasboras are another option, as are the new galaxy rasboras but those are harder to find and pretty pricey.


Absolutely no cherry barbs in a 5G tank, and I would not do any tetras either, nor the mtn. minnows.
Killies I guess could go in a 5G, but stick with the smaller ones. Such as Two-Striped Aphyosemion (_A. bitaeniatum_), Red-Striped Killies (_A. striatum_), Eggers Notho (_N. eggersi_) or Douano Killies (_A. primigenium_).
Two-striped killies are prob my fave ones, they are really nice looking.
They should get along good with the shrimp.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Which fish eat feces? I don't know of any that do. Shrimp don't, at least none of mine do. Gravel vacs don't work very well IME, especially not in smaller tanks. You can get small inexpensive siphons that work very well. The shrimp will usually run away when they see it coming. Just check the water before you dump it out and if you find any that have gone for a ride, pop them back into the tank.

Cherry barbs are fine in small planted tanks IME. I wouldn't recommend them or really any of the others mentioned here in a 5g hex or other tall tank, but in a rectangular tank, they do quite well.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I might have to look for another gravel vac then, because the one I have is kinda big and the mouth opening is too big to really create a current. I see stuff floating inside it but doesn't get sucked out unless i remove the nozzle but then I run the risk of sucking up rocks.
This is what I have.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FUJ9CK/104-5309039-6295909
Any other product recommendations are more than welcome. I'll hit amazon for a smaller one maybe.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

This is what I use on my small tanks and it works perfectly. And its very inexpensive.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18377/si1381834/cl0/bigalsprocleangravelwashermini


----------



## stargate_geek (Dec 1, 2006)

A Dwarf Puffer would do well in a planted tank.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

fishbone I bet that I have the same size gravel vac that you have.
I have sand as substrate for my tank and I do not use the wide opening when I clean the substrate. I just put one of my fingers over the end of the tube to control the amount of suction that the vac has.
The link that Puffer Pita gave you is what I was talking about. That will work good for your small tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, there actually are some fish that eat feces, but you'll not likely see them in the petshop. They like to hang around behind hippopotamuses, and when the magic moment arrives, they dive in, in a frenzy.

*ahem* Moving on...

I have an old 5 gallon Metaframe tank, some 35-40 years old, and it's a cutie. I think I'm going to set it up with some Microrasboras, maybe. Or Sticklebacks. Or maybe even Pygmy Killies or Pygmy Sunfish. Something tiny, in any event, and the tank will be well planted. I'm leaning toward the Microrasboras, since there are a bunch of new ones finally available that I haven't yet tried.

Anyway, small is the thing for a small tank.
Smaller killies will also do fine, and even breed.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I have been recommended that I use pool filter sand as substrate. It's not as fine as playsand, less chances of forming anaerobic pockets, settles fast and I'm told it will work great for shrimp, easier to clean.
I'm going for it. 10 bucks for 50lb, not a bad price.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

10 bucks for 50pds  I know about pool filter sand, guess I should've looked around harder for it... My sand averaged a buck a pound 

Sand does make a nice substrate, but it does have to be overturned with a spoon (I just use the gravel vac) every few weeks to release any nitrites that build up in the sand.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Well, there actually are some fish that eat feces, but you'll not likely see them in the petshop. They like to hang around behind hippopotamuses, and when the magic moment arrives, they dive in, in a frenzy.


Allow me to be the first to say.... EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! :shock:


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

fishbone said:


> I have been recommended that I use pool filter sand as substrate. It's not as fine as playsand, less chances of forming anaerobic pockets, settles fast and I'm told it will work great for shrimp, easier to clean.
> I'm going for it. 10 bucks for 50lb, not a bad price.


the only drawback to pool filter sand (first hand experience) is that it will discolour quite fast, and when it does it does not clean off. Algae will turn it a greenish hugh, and the feces and gunk from the tank will also leech into it. It's designed porous so it does exactly that, traps small things  But yes it's cheap and works well, just the nice gleam it has when first introduced fades quickly to a darker shade of whatever  

Practicality- thumbs up

Esthetics- thumbs down


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh damn. So what's one supposed to do? Tear the tank down periodically and replace the substrate? I know it's all relative, but how often does it discolour? Is there a better alternative?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

If you're not set on sand, you can use river rock gravel from the home improvement stores, too. Loads cheaper than aquarium gravel from the pet store. Just get the small grade gravel (usually in the same area as the sand and cement stuff, at least in our store) and rinse well.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, a 50-pound bag of brown pea gravel only cost about 3 bucks. Very cheap and useful, but not sand. It's good for anything that doesn't need a soft bottom, and excellent for spawning egg-scatterers. I do prefer the look of a smoother bottom, though, although I still wouldn't use pool sand because I can't stand very light colored bottoms.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I have started the cycling process in the 5.5g now. No plants yet, pool filter sand as substrate, 2 inches. I will start with 4 shrimp and if I decide I want fishies, I'll add them.

How about some malaysian trumpet snails? I just read about them today. They are good for eating waste and algae, they will sift the sand thus preventing anaerobic pockets. The drawback is that they can reproduce like crazy if plenty of food.
I am thinking about getting some, their purpose would be two-fold: help maintain the 5.5g and serve as food for my crabby in the brackish tank. Would that work? I plan on simply removing some of them when they get to be many and placing them in the brackish tank for the crab. Red clawed and fiddler crabs DO eat these snails, right?


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Update. I went against the advice of most and ended up buying 3 neon tetras. They seem just fine in the tank, they're not very active and seem happy, vibrant colors and everything. I also got 4 ghost shrimp. I plan on getting 2 more ghost shrimp but I'd also like to get more fish. Should I get maybe 2 more neons to bring them up to a total of 5? What else can I get, maybe another a tad bit larger fish? Just one to kinda introduce some variety.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Maybe like 5 cherry shrimp and 2 fancy guppies?


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Wouldn't that be overstocking it?
Here's a pic of the tank. Click for full size.

I actually have 6 small neon tetras in there which is enough for a 5.5g. They're happy, they don't seem crowded and are actually pretty calm swimmers. I have some MTSs in there, about 8 of them and also 4 ghost shrimp. I would like to get a pair at most of another species of small shrimp if I can find something, the local LFSs only have bamboo shrimp which are kinda big.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

I wouldn't add anything else. Neons need a bigger tank than that IMO.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

i agree with justonemore20, neon tetras need a bigger tank.they were plenty of other fish that could have gone in there with the shrimp. just seems unfair on the neons.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

What would be a sign they don't like it or they seem crowded? As I said, they seem pretty happy, vibrant colors, not bumping into tank walls, etc.
I would have gone for other stuff easily, but the wife liked them the most and I though they were nice too, started with 3 which were shy, got 3 more and now they seem to be better.


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i thought that would be too many neons for that little tank just alone!


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

if u get a fish, get a few small platys or something


----------



## Ackerman651 (Oct 30, 2006)

the neons might be pushing it but youll probably be fine. im not sure how hardy they are, but most shrimp tend to easily die in the cycling process (i know from experience) if i were you i would have probably just gone with a few platies and some shrimp, and possibly a small centerpiece fish. i do like your setup though, looks very nice!


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, you'll be happy to know I took the neons back, as they didn't seem to like the tank too much. So let's try this again.
How about all of these:
1 dalmatian molly
1 wagtail platty
1 rainbow guppy
5 or 7 ghost shrimp

Will this work? Am I at capacity or do I have room for maybe 1 more fishie?


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

not mollies, need bigger tank.i personally prefer to give platies and gupies atleast 10 gallons, endlers would work, and shrimp would be perfect.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

No Mollies, most get a min of 2" with a max of 6". A Dalmation Molly could mature to 5". But you could do a 3 Platies, and the Shrimp, I have no experience with Guppies but anything I've read says they should be in 20gal.+ tanks. Also with the Platies you should stick to the *"Assorted"* Platies as they are the smallest. I beleive but am not sure, don't Guppies like having lots of other Guppies around? With your selection you are past capacity, let's just pretend that were're using the 1in per gal. rule. 1 Dalmation Molly 5" 1 Wagtail Platy 3" 1 Rainbow Guppy 2", with just the fish you have picked out they would need a 10gal. Shrimp don't count to much but they are there and should be considered atleast a little. I can't remember if you've said anything about Betta's but that would be the route I would go, 1 Betta with 4-5 interesting Shrimp.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I've seen other folks' tanks on community sites such as Bad Man's Tropical Fishkeeping where they were rated as OK. Then, looking at the sticker at my LFS these perticular mollies were written off as being at most 2.5 inches when fully matured. And this LFS isn't PetCo, they're good with their stuff and trust them.
It seems whatever the heck I do I can't seem to get it quite right. Now my wagtail platty is in hiding it seems, hopefully when I get some plants this week-end he'll come out of hiding.

I would have gotten a betta, my wife loves them too but we've had two that died on us in the past months, we wanted a break plus I don't want them near my shrimp.

Let's assume I get rid of the molly and I'm left with the wagtail platy and the variety guppy. What else could I get then?


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

get 2-4 platies


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Same species or can I mix them up?
Yes, I know about the male to female ratios. Maybe 3; two females, 1 male. Males are smaller, yes?


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

All depends on the Molly, some get big others don't, it's all up to the individual. The 5" is a could get this big, it might, it might not. I'd get 1-2 more Platies. If you get too many fish in there, they probable won't make it too long. Btw Betta's don't bother Shrimp. I Have Shrimp in both my Betta's tanks.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

get a tux platy, mickey mouse, and something else


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

micky mouse platys are nice


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

most bettas are fine with shrimp!
however mine eventually ate all of the ghost shrimp i put in his tank.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

So a single dwarf gourami would work then?
Will he leave my shrimp alone? Would he get lonely?

Later edit: turns out the gourami would snack on the shrimp. Gosh darnit! I'm having no luck with this. Dwarf puffer?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Dwarf puffers would make a quick meal of anything shrimpy


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Female betta?
I crossed out almost all my options.
The molly is going back. The platy seems to not like my tank, he constantly swims agains the glass. The guppy is so far the nicest, he hangs around all over the place, but won't he get lonely by himself? If I get 2 males, will they fight? I don't like females, they're too plain.

I'd get a betta at this point but I want something that's at least 90% safe with my shrimp, I don't want to constantly be on the edge and count my shrimp. It is a planted tank, but still don't want to risk it.
Not much left, is there?

*sigh*


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

male guppies won't fight. if youy have nothing else in the tank fish wise, you could prolly get away with 3 male guppies. the different colors won't mess with each other. my personal favorites are tequila sunrise, pretty much any half black, and blue gups. good luck with the tank. i have a 5.5 gallon that is currently empty that i might fill up. now i don't have to start a new thread..lol thanks
Andrew


----------



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

i didnt know guppies could go in a 5.5 either or i may had done that. everywhere i read says 10+ gallons.
i understand that there are exceptions.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

The guppy is definitely the "calm" one of the bunch, in my tank. He seems to be fine.


----------

